# Twins sign Ruben Sierra



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

http://minnesota.twins.mlb.com/NASApp/m ... p&c_id=min


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Too bad we couldn't get our hands on Franco as well, then we could have had the oldest two guys in the league.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> Too bad we couldn't get our hands on Franco as well, then we could have had the oldest two guys in the league.


I was thinking the same thing... :x

When will the Twins and the Vikings figure things out.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't think it's a bad addition at all. I mean the minor league contract is a cheap price tag on a guy who could possibly have something left. The Twins have enough youth on the team the way it is, and a good mixture of veteran guys like Sierra who have been there, done that, could help the chemistry. Sure he isn't the big marque player I hoped they'd go after but the small market twins just cannot afford some of the guys who were/are out there. I think Terry Ryan has his hands tied and is limited but I think he is puting new players in the right positions to fill the holes from last years slide.



> Ryan said. "We feel better about having a veteran guy like him come into the game to pinch-hit rather than exposing a young player in that position."
> 
> Sierra's power at the plate is also a strong point for a team that lacked run support last season.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just hope they get a team discount on metamucil!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Goldy, I agree with most of what you say. However, that still doesn't detract from the fact that Ruben Sierra is in his early 70's.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

But when you look at what Thomas signed for in Oakland, he would have been a much better pickup. But at least Sierra provides that left-handed bat off the bench.


----------

